# Crash KDE [RISOLTO]

## makami

Ciao a tutti, vi descrivo il problema.

Uso kernel vanilla 2.6.11.1, kde 3.4 e ati-drivers 8.14, reiser come fs

Capita che il sistema crashi da un momento all'altro.

A volte mentre digito alla shell, a volte mentre navigo, a volte mentre guardo un film.

Non riesco a capire quale sia il problema.

Avevo inizialmente compilato tutto in O3, ora ho ricomplilato tutto con cflags 

```
"-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Delle volte non crasha da un momento all'altro, ma prima il sistema si comporta in modo strano, cioè alcuni programmi come xchat si bloccano mentre gli altri funzionano, la shell risponde ai comandi più lentamente e se tengo premuto un tasto digita solo un carattere fin quando non lo lascio.

Delle volte riesco a riavviare X, ma solitamente non funzionano nemmeno le console con Ctrl+Alt+Fx

Quale potrebbe essere il problema?Last edited by makami on Mon Aug 15, 2005 9:00 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Raffo

eh così da dire è difficili, guardati un po' di log e cerca di postare qualcosa di significativo... qualche traccia in giro ci sarà...

----------

## Apetrini

non è che hai problemi hardware?

Cpu e ram sono ok?

----------

## makami

Dici qualcosa del genere?

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only single display is connected, DesktopOption will be ignored

```

O quali log?

----------

## makami

Ho appena bootato da livecd

reiserfsck tutto ok

memtest da 2 errori su 1 giga di ram

escludo che la cpu dia problemi

Ho paura che sia compla degli ati-drivers, anche perchè se apro una console con Ctrl+Alt+Fx quando torno nell'ambiente grafico con Alt+F7 freeza tutto, devo riavviare X, si vede solo la freccia del mouse.

Help  :Sad: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *makami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> memtest da 2 errori su 1 giga di ram
> 
> 

 

Anche se a te sembrano pochi 2 errori ti assicuro che basta e avanza per far collassare il sistema, anche perche linux tende a usare tutta la ram a disposizione per velocizzare il sistema...

----------

## makami

Se fosse per la ram il sistema si riavvierebbe, non crasherebbe in quel modo.

Tempo fa su win avevo un banco di ram mal funzionante, mem test sotto win dava molti errori, il sistema delle volte si riavviava, ma molto meno frequentemente rispetto ai crash odierni.

Prima di ripulire il pc da win avevo testato anche questa ram con la stessa versione di memtest e non dava nessun errore, infatti il pc non si era mai riavviato.

Apparte l'ipotesi della ram che altro mi consigliate?

PS: faccio ulteriori test alla ram  :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *makami wrote:*   

> Se fosse per la ram il sistema si riavvierebbe, non crasherebbe in quel modo.
> 
> Tempo fa su win avevo un banco di ram mal funzionante, mem test sotto win dava molti errori, il sistema delle volte si riavviava, ma molto meno frequentemente rispetto ai crash odierni.
> 
> 

 

Forse il tuo pc si riavviava su windows per il sistema di protezione di casa Microsoft, quello per cui quando capita un errore grave il sistema si riavvia per non daneggiare il pc, linux non usa questo sistema.

e poi ti ho gia scritto che windows tende a usare poca ram rispetto a linux.

P.S. spero per te che non sia la ram, mi dispiacerebbe che buttassi via un giga di ram....

----------

## makami

[quote="Apetrini"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. spero per te che non sia la ram, mi dispiacerebbe che buttassi via un giga di ram....

 

Massimo un banco da 512  :Wink: 

Se crasha di nuovo levo il banco nuovo e lascio il fido vecchio banco che andava liscio come l'olio 

Ma io ho sempre paura che siano gli ati-drivers..

Il fatto che quando passo da una console virtuale ad X il server grafico freezi che significa per voi?

----------

## Apetrini

Allora...

se vuoi verificare se sono gli ati-drivers fai cosi...

fatti una copia del file 

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

poi lancia un

```
xorgconfig
```

e salva le nuove impostazioni usando driver ati generici (usa l'opzione 5 o 6 nel database di xorgconfig per le schede).

riavvia e vedi come si comporta con i driver generici, poi basta che rimetti il vecchio xorg.conf sopra quello nuovo e tutto torna come prima.

P.S. salvati il file xorg.conf miraccomando non perderlo... magari in xorg.conf.Ati.

----------

## Kernel78

Prova intanto a togliere un banco di ram e controlla che quello rimasto non abbia errori e se il problema persiste lo si cercherà altrove ...

----------

## Bukowski

 *makami wrote:*   

> Se fosse per la ram il sistema si riavvierebbe, non crasherebbe in quel modo.

 

ho il tuo stesso problema. eseguendo il test con memtest86 mi da un errore sul mio unico banco da 512  :Sad:  e ogni tanto

crasha qualcosa... anche nel compilare pacchetti "pesanti" è una bella sfida. 

gh...

----------

## makami

 *Bukowski wrote:*   

>  *makami wrote:*   Se fosse per la ram il sistema si riavvierebbe, non crasherebbe in quel modo. 
> 
> ho il tuo stesso problema. eseguendo il test con memtest86 mi da un errore sul mio unico banco da 512  e ogni tanto
> 
> crasha qualcosa... anche nel compilare pacchetti "pesanti" è una bella sfida. 
> ...

 

Pensi che sia la ram?

Hai fatto altre prove? driver, wm eccetera..

Ora sto usando i driver vesa generici, niente direct rendering, vediamo che succede.

Se crasha anche così levo un banco di ram (non avevo voglia di smontare il note adesso)

c'è da dire che a volte non crasha per tutto il giorno, ieri notte ad esempio l'ho lasciato a fare un emerge -e kde ed è andato liscio liscio

----------

## Bukowski

al 99% è la ram anche a me i crash non sono costanti, può capitare che crasha ogni minuto oppure può anche non crashare per parecchio tempo.

anche io ho un'ati ma funziona benissimo... quindi l'unica cosa che devo fare (almeno io che ho un solo banco) è quello 

di comprarne uno nuovo. gh  :Razz:   :Sad: 

----------

## makami

Ho testato per bene i due banchi singolarmente. 

Uno dei due, il più vecchio, da degli errori sempre nello stesso indirizzo.

Sto usando solo l'altro ora, metto il tag RISOLTO al titolo, sperando che sia risolto così  :Smile: 

[OT] Il notebook è in garanzia, spero che me la sostituiscano.. [OT]

ciao ragazzi, vi saluto  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

vabbè che i drivers ati non sono dei mostri di stabilità, ma tra visto che il banco di ram "traballa" mi sembra fortemente realistico che sia quello più che i drivers, ad esser la causa del tuo mal  :Wink: 

PS:

se non ti fidi dei drivers ati, la prossima volta prendi un portatile con scheda nvidia, emerge nvidia-kernel nvidis-glx e la paura passa in un secondo  :Wink: 

----------

## makami

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> vabbè che i drivers ati non sono dei mostri di stabilità, ma tra visto che il banco di ram "traballa" mi sembra fortemente realistico che sia quello più che i drivers, ad esser la causa del tuo mal 
> 
> PS:
> 
> se non ti fidi dei drivers ati, la prossima volta prendi un portatile con scheda nvidia, emerge nvidia-kernel nvidis-glx e la paura passa in un secondo 

 

L'avessi saputo prima che le Ati scrivessero dei driver così pietosi..

nvidia rox, boicottaggio ati  :Very Happy: 

----------

## makami

Purtroppo ho dovuto togliere il tag risolto..

Nonostante stia usando solo il banco di ram perfettamente funzionante oggi ho avuto un blocco mentre lanciavo xine.

Ho ricompilato xine sperando  sia quello l'unico problema, ma ne subito.

Per caso xine all'avvio fa una scansione dei device cd/dvd ?

Forse ho dei problemi al lettore cd/dvd, magari come ho lanciato xine, ha cercato di accederci e si è bloccato.

E' un'ipotesi un pò stupida ma non so più che pensare.

----------

## makami

E' nuovamente crashato mentre usavo xine

Qualcuno mi sa aiutare?

PS: proprio oggi ho ricompilato xine per "sicurezza".. e invece..

Edit: altro crash.. alcuni programmi, firefox ad esempio, continuano a funzionare mentre altri si bloccano subito.

La shell funziona a rilento e se tento di accedere a una console virtuale si blocca tutto!

Potrebbe essere qualche configurazione sbagliata del mio kernel a generare questi errori?

Mi consigliate un emerge -e world?

Ho fatto un emerge -e kde ieri..

help  :Sad: 

----------

## Apetrini

Azz, ma è vero che piove sempre sul bagnato.

Ti sei ritrovato cun un banco di ram scassato e hai ancora problema... questa è causa di forza maggiore o comunemente dette sfiga. Mi spiace.

Comunque torniamo al problema. 

Se il tuo lettore cd è scassato ed è sullo stesso canale dell'hard-disk puo generare problemi, ma tu parli di un portatile quindi penso siano su 2 canali diversi.

Ora che ci penso su un attimo anche io una volta ho avuto problemi del tipo che dici tu, alla fine era un modulo che nella mia versione del kernel aveva un bug(usavo e uso tutt'ora i vanilla con qualche piccola patch), il mio era 

```
e100
```

.

Senza che ti consiglio qualcosa che per te potrebbe essere nocivo mi posti un 

- lspci

e

- lsmod

Grazie.

----------

## randomaze

 *makami wrote:*   

> Edit: altro crash.. alcuni programmi, firefox ad esempio, continuano a funzionare mentre altri si bloccano subito.
> 
> La shell funziona a rilento e se tento di accedere a una console virtuale si blocca tutto!

 

Se non é un problema hw probabilmente la colpa é nel driver della scheda video.

Che versione stai usando di Xorg? E dei driver ati?

Hai provato con un altra versione degli ati? O con i driver open?

----------

## makami

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Azz, ma è vero che piove sempre sul bagnato.
> 
> Ti sei ritrovato cun un banco di ram scassato e hai ancora problema... questa è causa di forza maggiore o comunemente dette sfiga. Mi spiace.
> 
> Comunque torniamo al problema. 
> ...

 

Non sono sicuro che il lettore combo dia problemi, è che a volte non legge i dvd, mi da il solito messaggio di errore ".. o troppi file system montati". Dopo che apro e chiudo il letto cercando di montarlo ogni volta, alla fine lo monta. Questo succede solo delle volte.

```

lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

0000:03:00.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:03:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

```

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            47648  0

snd_mixer_oss          16640  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3076  0

snd_seq_oss            32000  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6016  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49040  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7180  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

ohci_hcd               19208  0

parport_pc             29892  0

parport                31432  1 parport_pc

ohci1394               30468  0

ieee1394               90292  1 ohci1394

snd_intel8x0m          15940  1

snd_intel8x0           28352  1

snd_ac97_codec         75772  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                78084  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21124  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    46564  15 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7684  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ehci_hcd               28296  0

usbhid                 30656  0

uhci_hcd               28944  0

intel_mch_agp           8464  1

agpgart                28076  1 intel_mch_agp

joydev                  8384  0

tsdev                   6208  0

usbcore               101240  5 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,uhci_hcd

```

----------

## makami

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *makami wrote:*   Edit: altro crash.. alcuni programmi, firefox ad esempio, continuano a funzionare mentre altri si bloccano subito.
> 
> La shell funziona a rilento e se tento di accedere a una console virtuale si blocca tutto! 
> 
> Se non é un problema hw probabilmente la colpa é nel driver della scheda video.
> ...

 

Xorg: 6.8.2-r2

ati-drivers: 8.14.13-r2. Sono masked, con gli inferiori (8.12) non ho il direct rendering, ho provato anche i superiori, gli 8.14.13-r3, sono hard masked, non è cambiato niente. Apparte qualche uno o due fps in più  :Wink: 

Sto pensando che potrebbe essere l' Hyper Threading, l'avevo attivato dopo qualche settimana dall'installazione, e mi sembra che prima non avevo problemi. Adesso provo a disabilitarlo dal kernel e vedo se crasho ancora.

Anche io pensavo agli ati-drivers inizialmente, ma pensandoci bene non ho mai avuto crash mentre gioco. Non sono un grande giocatore ma ogni tanto qualche partita online la faccio, mai avuto problemi.

----------

## GiRa

Non vorrei sembrare rompipalle ma ti lamenti di un sistema che non funziona bene ed hai (o avevi) ram bacata e lettore cd farlocco.

Mi vien da pensare che chissà che altro hai sulla tua macchina...

Ho visto pochissimi crash di sistema operativo GNU/Linux (non gli applicativi, intendo proprio l'OS) ed è sempre stata colpa dell'hardware (nelle mie esperienze).

Riassumendo: assicurati dell'hardware decente!

PS: memtest non è affidabile al 100% perchè non simula un reale utilizzo della RAM, prova a compilare qualcosa di cicciotto che ti usi tutta la ram, se non hai nessun segmentation fault poi (facendo un po' di corni) dormire sonni tranquilli.

----------

## makami

Con lo stesso sistema Windows w Slackware funzionavano bene.

Il banco di ram che genera un errore l'ho tolto, per il lettore cd non so se abbia problemi o meno, ma era più l'ultima spiaggia in cui cercare che un reale problema.

Ora ho disabilitato l' Hyper Threading, vedo se ci saranno nuovi crash. Spero di no.

Ho pensato all' hyper threading perchè non so più che pensare, se fossero i driver penso che avrei dei crash anche durante i giochi, invece non ci sono mai stati crash durante i giochi.

L'altro giorno è crashato mentre laciavo xine. Ammettiamo che xine sia scritto in modo da sfruttare l'hyper threading. 

Forse quando uso delle applicazioni che sfruttano l' hyper threading a volte il sistema cede.

Ora stiamo a vedere, come vedo che succede scrivo  :Wink: 

----------

## makami

Ok, il problema dovrebbe essere risolto.

Era proprio quel maledetto Hyper Threading.

Dopo averlo disattivato non ho avuto un solo crash, sistema stabilissimo, zero problemi.

Penso che proverò un kernel SMP, nel frattempo resto così, tanto non penso proprio si abbiano tangibili vantaggi con l'ht, su win ad esempio si hanno vantaggi con programmi scritti apposta con supporto per ht, come photoshop, ma con altri ci sono addirittura dei piccoli rallentamenti, su linux non so come sia la situazione riguardo l'ht, ma non penso sia tanto vantaggioso da rischiare dei crash  :Smile: 

Ho voluto postare dopo aver avuto la conferma perchè qualcuno potrebbe avere un problema simile al mio, googleggiando non ho trovato quasi nulla riguardo crash dovuti all'ht

ciao a tutti

----------

